# Need more room for a GSD mum!



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

Ha, love it. Did Diesel have a crate when he was little? Just made me realise perhaps I could have another puppy if it learns to enjoy a crate and go in voluntarily like Diesel does! What did Willow think of that then?


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

No, Diesel has never had a crate. He likes small rooms to lie in, his favourite place in in my tiny bathroom. I feel bad now, maybe I should have gotton him a crate when he was a pup! I don't think he will go in Willow's again as he hit his back on the top when he tried to get out. He just wanted some cuddles!

Willow didn't care. She was happy sleeping on his large dog bed!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

too funny! what a sweet boy!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

He is so funny. Sounds like he wants his own crate but then they would probably switch with each other. I want what you have. Willow is very nice to share her crate with him.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

That is just too cute!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Poor baby wants a crate too, how about a box he can fit in he might like it. Too cute


----------

